# Photos of a completed engine from Ray Hasbrouck's #3 engine plan



## slkride (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello to all,
 I just finished Ray Habrouck's #3 engine. It was a great project. Please use the link below to follow the progress in photos. 


http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/slkride1/Ray Hasbroucks engine/

video of it running to follow soon. This is the first time I've used photo bucket. Hope it works.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 1, 2011)

Pictures look great!
Fit and finish of all the parts is amazing! 

Looks like you had a great time building this one.
An idea would be to take some more of the challenging parts and document them so others can follow your build.
Pictures with a description are a lot more fun to look through.

Great job and waiting for the video!!

Andrew


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful job and very well photographed also!! Very much looking forward to the video.

Bill


----------



## kvom (Apr 1, 2011)

Too much cat porn for me.  ;D

Nice work otherwise.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job.  :bow: Glad to see it all come together. This is one of my favorite engines. I built 5 versions of it and a few are run on steam. This engine will give you a lot of enjoyment.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## slkride (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi again

      Just came from Midwinter Tractor Show (FT. Wayne Ind.). Our club N.E.Ind Machinast Group, had 20 tables set up and I think only one was empty. This was #3's first outing and it performed wonderful, so was very pleased. had to leave this evening, as a freind and fellow hobby machinest of mine has had a heart valve replaced a few days ago. So will be going to GrandRapids Mich to visit him and take him a new set of engine plans to help him take his mind of things at hand some. 
      Thanks to all for the kind coments,sorry about the (center fold) he is a great shop cat, machines running does'nt bother him got his nose in everthing I do.

                                                    Tom


----------

